# Omega Smp



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

Recieved my Omega SMP from Roy yesterday.

Very happy with the watch (And the discount Roy gets !)









Only a few things seem wrong, the instuction book does not tell me how to work the laser







I have rotated the bezel several times but can not get a sound wave to shatter glass.

On the positive side I have puled out the gorotting wire, although it does look like a uncoiled spring and the watch seems to have stopped


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think this is the one I want...









Can you post a picture please?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

They are good watches, What one did you get, black? Blue? Automatic?

Mine is the quartz one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Mines both.









I'd like to get the white dial as well.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

I have the black face auto model. This a special present to myself for surviving 40 years ! As I said in my first post to this site I am not a watch collector, but wanted a quality Swiss mechanical watch that will last me the rest of my days. I have no intention of ever selling the watch and I do not expect to ever buy another watch in this price bracket (I'm a working class lad !)

The advice I have gained from this forum has helped in the final choice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Good choice, enjoy it in the years to come.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

One question, the instruction's do not say how many turns you should use when winding the watch up. I assume there is a mechinisim to prevent "over-winding" and can you "feel" it ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No, and you can't overwind it. About 12 turns of the crown in position 1 will wind it up, but why bother when you can shake it to get it going and then let it self-wind with wear, as an auto.


----------



## pcn1 (Jul 10, 2004)

I only will wind it for the times when know it will not be worn for a day or two.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> and I do not expect to ever buy another watch in this price bracket










Don't say that! It will get lonely, it needs company so that it can lead a long and fulfilled life. It would be cruelty to impose upon it a life of solitude.

A Speedmaster would make a nice pair.

JUST ONE LOOK


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pcn1 said:


> Recieved my Omega SMP from Roy yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations pcn1 its a fine watch


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all

@ pcn01 it wasn't lost on me, is the serial No 010405?

Paul D


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

which was the one where the bezel span and could be used as a mini circular saw?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> which was the one where the bezel span and could be used as a mini circular saw?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out









http://www.hmss.com/qbranch/0202.htm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I might have known you'd know John! Fantastic link.

btw the old grey cells arn't dead, I remember nearly all of the watches he used!


----------



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Fantastic watch, i have the GMT and rarely take it off







I also thought i would never buy another expensive watch but now have my eye on a speedmaster









Hope you enjoy it.

PC


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My SMP is away for repair for the second time in 7 months! It is just 18 months old now.......both times it just stopped.....shake it a little and it starts again then after a few mins just stops! Repaired the first time and lasted for 6 months, now gone away again. I bought the SMP because I wanted a quality mechanical watch and did not want the "stigma" attached to Rolex......aren't they all fakes? LOL

Beginning to wish I had spent a little more and bought the Sub now.

Best regards David

ps. I am now looking very seriously at RLT watches, very nice.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's Roger who had a bad time with an omega, there's a tale to tell about any volume produced product. There's always the chance of catching a lemon.

At least with an RLT if it ever did go wrong you've only got to send it to Bridlington and Roy will get straight to work







and they don't cost upwards of a grand or 3!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Unlucky David









I have had several Omegas and no problems at all









By the way there isn't a stigma to a Rolex once you own one









There are all too many people who don't own one, who have never owned one and who are happy to rubbish Rolex and Rolex owners owners .... views motivated by prejudice rather than knowledge in most cases.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Boxbrownie said:


> My SMP is away for repair for the second time in 7 months! It is just 18 months old now.......both times it just stopped.....shake it a little and it starts again then after a few mins just stops! Repaired the first time and lasted for 6 months, now gone away again. I bought the SMP because I wanted a quality mechanical watch and did not want the "stigma" attached to Rolex......aren't they all fakes? LOL
> 
> Beginning to wish I had spent a little more and bought the Sub now.
> 
> ...


Or you could have spent a lot less & bought a Vostok - they never go wrong


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

dapper said:


> Or you could have spent a lot less & bought a Vostok - they never go wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or if they do go wrong, throw it away and buy another one


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Vostok? Isnt that a Skoda?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Vostok?Â Isnt that a Skoda?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they are tougher
















And cooler


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll have to take your word for that Mach.....

JoT.....I am sure most people now think whenever they see somebody wearing a Rolex, that they paid Â£50 down the market for it.....thats all.









Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That may or may not be true, but Im sure John bought the Rolly for himself and doesnt give a cats chuff what others might think, he knows the truth









I would love to have a Rolex 5513









I would tell all who asked, yep, made in China last week


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I think your right Jason, exactly the reason I bought the SMP its the way the watch makes me feel that counts of course.

And in these days I am afraid having a Â£3K watch on your wrist as a daily ticker could be asking for trouble......

Still not decided which watch (no pub lunch for me today!) of Roy's to start off with yet.....damn theres no date bubble/cyclops on any of them!







Yes I need one!









Best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice dilema to have Dave,









Do you want dressy or sporty?

My fave RLT watches are the '4' '17' and '11'


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Not sure just yet.......I love the look of the 17 but I really want an auto.....

The 11 no good for me as I already have the SMP.....

The 4 I am really tempted by........although it might be a bit too dressy, but who cares? Would definately be my choice of dress watch out of any I think, nice and exclusive.

But what I really want is the RLT5 with the RLT18 hands ( I don't like the mercedes hour hand, and another reason I didn't get the SUB)

So Roy, can I....can I? please?









Oh yes........how about a cyclops lens for us poor old farts without glasses?









I'll order that right now please.........

best regards David


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> But what I really want is the RLT5 with the RLT18 hands ( I don't like the mercedes hour hand, and another reason I didn't get the SUB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Vostok? Isnt that a Skoda?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























As Eva Braun said to Adolf on their wedding night.............................*NEIN*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Mines both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The left one is better IMHO. Why I sold my other









Couldn't get on with the bracelet.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Have exactly the opposite view

The Bond bracelet was one of the most comfortable bracelets I ever had apart from the Oris type rice grain


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yup and I went for the Blue Dial with the oyster style bracelet, didnt like the bond bracelet at all or the skeletal hands......now you can't get mine anymore! And only 18 months old......wow, its exclusive already!









Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Got my SMP back from swatch today, hopefully now it satays working for more than another 6 months! Time check in a few days.........great to get a real heavywieght back on the wrist though









Best regards David


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

hi,

I have a Seamaster GMT










Love this variety in particular the bracelet(even allowing for the marking problems) just find the skeleton hands do not do it for me.

A great full size watch.

Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Full size photo too


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I have a Seamaster GMT and I have to say it is one of my nicest watches (certainly my most expensive







). Really comfy on the wrist, dressy enough for a suit, but I've been wearing it more casually over the weekend on a black NATO. Great watch!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Actually, I should also say that the lume is fabulous! I went on a canal barge trip yesterday through the Blisworth tunnel, and as we went into the dark it looked like I had a torch strapped to my wrist!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Full size photo too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might get this photo s--t together someday

Martin


----------

